# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  British Soap Awards 1

## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I know its a bit late now lol but here are some pics if anyone wants to make some banners out of them  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

+ The rest  :Smile: :

----------


## squarelady

Why would anyone ask if they wanted to make a banner? Those are press piccies? *confused* There are _loads_ more on Getty Images of the last couple of years.  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

True... Im so stupid!!

----------


## CrazyLea

some people do use press pictures to make banners though

----------


## CrazyLea

ummm i think i may have read it rong... im just so confused right now (blonde moment)

----------


## squarelady

Yer I know they do but they wouldn't need to ask permission because they aren't spicyspy's pictures.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Exactly...but I thought people may ask since I posted it... I will shut up now lol

----------


## CrazyLea

lol bless.. i get it now by the way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are really cool will have to go on getty images

----------


## samantha nixon

i like all of these pics especialy schemical and nigel

----------


## [email protected]

thanks 4 pictures

----------


## xStephaniex

well done spicy ! there brill pictures !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> I know its a bit late now lol but here are some pics if anyone wants to make some banners out of them


 :Sick:

----------


## Treacle

> + The rest :


 :Sick:

----------


## Lisa321

Why   :Sick:  ?

[And can anyone help me on getting my banner off? Its old but ive totally forgoitten how to remove and edit my sig!] 
xxx

----------


## Lisa321

Oh and how do you putt pics onto this site like you have just done Spice?
Do you need an image hoster or something?
xx

----------


## di marco

> Oh and how do you putt pics onto this site like you have just done Spice?
> Do you need an image hoster or something?
> xx


it depends, if the pics come from a website then you can just copy and paste, but if theyre on your computer you have to upload them on a imagehoster like imageshack or photobucket

----------


## kirsty_g

great pictures

----------

